# Level of difficulty of reading and listening in IELTS exam



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi All,

would appreciate, those who have taken IELTS exam (GT), can share their experience so far and also guide whether the level of difficulty of reading and listening in the real exam is like those in Cambridge books volume 5 -8 ?
I have completed GT tests of these books and i feel confident enough to score >7.5 band, but i dont want to be overconfident.

I will take the exam in the short time, and I want to evaluate myself. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

122 views and no comments... guys help me out 



cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would appreciate, those who have taken IELTS exam (GT), can share their experience so far and also guide whether the level of difficulty of reading and listening in the real exam is like those in Cambridge books volume 5 -8 ?
> I have completed GT tests of these books and i feel confident enough to score >7.5 band, but i dont want to be overconfident.
> ...


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> 122 views and no comments... guys help me out


Hi,
Difficulties are quite similar.
Sometimes it changes +/-10% in difficulty.
Therefore, you can expect min 7 as I experienced and heard from others.
**** luck. Go ahead.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would appreciate, those who have taken IELTS exam (GT), can share their experience so far and also guide whether the level of difficulty of reading and listening in the real exam is like those in Cambridge books volume 5 -8 ?
> I have completed GT tests of these books and i feel confident enough to score >7.5 band, but i dont want to be overconfident.
> ...


Reading and Listening are the easier sections compared to the other 2. For listening, concentration is very important. B'cos once the recording starts, you can't afford to get distracted. Reading is fairly easier and you have time. 

Otherwise, if you have decent practice, you can get 7 in both these sections


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would appreciate, those who have taken IELTS exam (GT), can share their experience so far and also guide whether the level of difficulty of reading and listening in the real exam is like those in Cambridge books volume 5 -8 ?
> I have completed GT tests of these books and i feel confident enough to score >7.5 band, but i dont want to be overconfident.
> ...


I took the test on 1st December, the listening & reading are quite simple just concentrate hard so that you don't miss anything. Speaking is simple too the interviewer reads questions from a sheet and you have to respond. the toughest can be writing, do a thorough preparation for this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shanki said:


> Reading and Listening are the easier sections compared to the other 2. For listening, concentration is very important. B'cos once the recording starts, you can't afford to get distracted. Reading is fairly easier and you have time.
> 
> Otherwise, if you have decent practice, you can get 7 in both these sections


There are a quite a few sample papers available on the Internet, which will give you an idea of what to expect and how the tests work. I find that if you enter the exam room prepared and have a general idea of how the exam works, then it should go well.
Personally, I found IELTS to be very much secondary school exams but for most of us, it would have been a while since we sat an exam, so if you're prepared and get yourself focused and into the habit of sitting exams again, then you should get the score that you need.


----------



## amitkm (Nov 20, 2013)

*what did you find*



cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would appreciate, those who have taken IELTS exam (GT), can share their experience so far and also guide whether the level of difficulty of reading and listening in the real exam is like those in Cambridge books volume 5 -8 ?
> I have completed GT tests of these books and i feel confident enough to score >7.5 band, but i dont want to be overconfident.
> ...


Please let me know what did you find after giving the exam. I also have the same dilemma, Cambridge books tests seem easy to me but some of the online free tests are more difficult.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Practice is the key, as long as your practice more and more test you will not feel comfortable in giving exams. For reading and listening practice is the best and right option. 
It takes time to get use to a rhythm which can come only via practicing.


----------

